
Favorite topic in advanced math? - anonlastname
What is your favorite niche concept in higher math?<p>Im looking for topics I could buy a book about.
======
bmurray7jhu
I like the higher dimensional regular polytopes. Visualizing them is fun
mental exercise.

~~~
indescions_2018
You're in luck! Syntopia generative art blog just published a nice intro

Building 4D Polytopes With WebGL

[https://syntopia.github.io/Polytopia/polytopes.html](https://syntopia.github.io/Polytopia/polytopes.html)

Personally, I like computational probability. Theoretically I believe it falls
under the more formal rubric of "measure theory". With stochastic processes
remaining a very active field. Particularly around nascent quantum computing
algorithms, quantum walks, etc.

Probabilistic Models of Cognition

[https://probmods.org/](https://probmods.org/)

